# Panzergrenadierbrigade 2 "Operation Manouver" 1972



## larry Strong (7 Oct 2010)

I found this documentary about "Operation Manouver" showing Panzergrenadierbrigade 2 in the early 1970s. If I read the maps properly it's a road move from the east side of West Germany to the west, followed by the attack at the end. It's a great set of video's with early Marders (with the rear mounted MG's), Jagdpanzer Kanone 90s, and Leo I's on the move, and early M-109's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m293hZ23fw&feature=related&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA4O8RRbRtg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ShG0dZlGB8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9s-wrn5Few&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogco3Hoe-Rc&feature=related


----------



## ironduke57 (9 Oct 2010)

Yes nice documentation. That is why I posted it 3 weeks ago in the Military Video thread in Radio Chatter.  ;D

Today unthinkable. Moving thousands of Troops with there gear from one side of BRD to the other and back for training.
Our lefties would explode! ;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Oct 2010)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> Yes nice documentation. That is why I posted it 3 weeks ago in the Military Video thread in Radio Chatter.  ;D
> 
> Today unthinkable. Moving thousands of Troops with there gear from one side of BRD to the other and back for training.
> Our lefties would explode! ;D
> ...


Especially since Braunschweig is no longer a border town, they would have to start say at Frankfurt/Oder to make it interesting ;D


----------

